# Listeriosis?? Polio?? Advice Please!



## Ashley NW Ohio (Jan 23, 2022)

Friday night I came home and my Nubian was collapsed in the pasture, I have no idea how long she was there, its was about 12 degrees out, she was laying on her side in urine and diarrhea. We carried her in to the garage to get her warm, she was shivering and paddling her legs, not terrible coherent. Once we got her warm she settled some, no noticeable injury, wasn't sure she'd make it through the night. 

Saturday AM, taking water via syringe, bloat noticeable. Spent the day every few hours going out and bottle feeding her alternate Power Punch/ Bloat treatment. Bloat subsided, normal feces urinated a couple times. More attentive and vocal, neck rigid, limbs were not.

Sunday eating and drinking on her owe once I sat her up. She'll sit up for a little bit then basically falls over, in efforts to prevent bloat I go out and set her up throughout the day. We got her up on her feet and she seemed weak. She'd support herself with her back legs but not her front. She's doing all the things, but her neck is rigid and pulls back to the left and cannot stand on her own. I recently started Vitamin B injections 4cc every 6 hours and an electrolyte drink to prevent dehydration. 

Has anyone ever experienced this? What was the end diagnosis? Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 23, 2022)

Well.....

I would do a thorough exam..

Just because she clearly has/had bloat, doesn't mean other things aren't contributing.

So.... feel her all over.   Look for bites, cuts, stings, bumps.  Feel for heat, swelling, and any tender areas.

Carefully clean and look at her feet (easy place for infection to work its way in without anyone noticing).

Check her color, eyelids or gums.   Are they pale or a happy pink.  This is her FAMACHA score






Take her temperature.

Check her for signs of dehydration.   Is she producing spit, and if you pinch her skin does it bounce right back (well hydrated), or does it stay tented up and only slowly go down (severely dehydrated).

Also listen to her rumen sounds...  are they getting back to normal yet?

And how are her skin and coat?  Any signs of external parasites (mites or lice)?  Dull coat and fishtail at end of tail (lack of copper)?


It sounds though as if you are doing a great job of helping her.  The problem is often that by the time they go down, they hit rock bottom, and it is difficult to get them to recover.   Prey animals are very good at hiding illnesses.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 24, 2022)

When was she last wormed?  This is a major problem with goats -- worms.  The debilitation presents with various symptoms.  She needs to be up on sternum. Put a bale of hay alongside to help hold her up.  

As to your thinking listeriosis or polio, they are similar when they present but different to treat.   As a side note, the main meds for each are able to be used together so your throwing everything you can at once.   Here's a site with a wealth of information.  Go there and read.....Tennessee meat goats.   

Let us know how she's doing, we care.


----------



## Ashley NW Ohio (Jan 25, 2022)

Thank you everyone for the feedback! It is greatly appreciated. I had the vet come out yesterday and we assessed everything thing, he agreed it was most likely listeriosis. He explained there was about a 20% chance of recovery and because of my past experience with trying to save her brother with intensive rounds of steroids, antibiotics and saline drips with no success I decided to have her put to sleep. It was a very sad day. 

Side note, her and her brother we're both Nubians whom we rescued 2 years ago, they've had a slew of issues since we took them in. Their feet weren't trimmed, skin and weight issues. We had everything managed and they we're doing GREAT! Then Billy climbed a fence and broke his leg, which we had casted and did all the things, he recovered nicely, got the cast off and about a month later got tetanus and died (the most awful experience). Sadie continued to thrive until last Friday and I didn't want her to suffer. 🥺


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 25, 2022)

Ashley NW Ohio said:


> Thank you everyone for the feedback! It is greatly appreciated. I had the vet come out yesterday and we assessed everything thing, he agreed it was most likely listeriosis. He explained there was about a 20% chance of recovery and because of my past experience with trying to save her brother with intensive rounds of steroids, antibiotics and saline drips with no success I decided to have her put to sleep. It was a very sad day.
> 
> Side note, her and her brother we're both Nubians whom we rescued 2 years ago, they've had a slew of issues since we took them in. Their feet weren't trimmed, skin and weight issues. We had everything managed and they we're doing GREAT! Then Billy climbed a fence and broke his leg, which we had casted and did all the things, he recovered nicely, got the cast off and about a month later got tetanus and died (the most awful experience). Sadie continued to thrive until last Friday and I didn't want her to suffer. 🥺




So sorry for your loss!


----------

